# How do you become a lifetime member?



## mamiecarter (Jul 28, 2007)

Someone must know the answer.


----------



## pittle (Jul 28, 2007)

You need to be listed as the referral member for 10 new memberships.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jul 28, 2007)

*Neat!*

That is worth a try. Does tug have a referral form? A piece of paper makes it easier for someone to remember your name and remember to do it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 28, 2007)

when you create your login after first joining...there is a field asking you who referred you if anyone.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jul 28, 2007)

*So how do I find out if anyone I refered Did IT?*

I keep telling people to join TUG. How do I find out if anyone I referred put me down when they Joined?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 28, 2007)

you will get an email with that persons name and email address letting you know they referred you...along with how many referrals you have received in the past (your current count).


----------



## KauaiMark (Jul 28, 2007)

*Or...*



pittle said:


> You need to be listed as the referral member for 10 new memberships.



...or you become a TUG volunteer for some area of TUG


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 29, 2007)

Indeed...volunteers all get complimentary memberships and ads.


----------



## icydog (Sep 18, 2007)

Let me get this straight, if I volunteer I get free ads and free membership. All the ads I want? Wouldn't you lose money?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 18, 2007)

*Less Trouble Just Paying The Money.*




TUG Improvements! said:


> Indeed...volunteers all get complimentary memberships and ads.


Shucks, it's not much money -- only $15 a year.  And just paying that is lots simpler & much less responsibility than signing up as a TUG volunteer to*,* er -- uh *. . .* you know*,* um *. . .* actually _do_ anything*.* 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## icydog (Sep 18, 2007)

icydog said:


> Let me get this straight, if I volunteer I get free ads and free membership. All the ads I want? Wouldn't you lose money?


 
I don't mind volunteering, what jobs do you have?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 18, 2007)

icydog said:


> Let me get this straight, if I volunteer I get free ads and free membership. All the ads I want? Wouldn't you lose money?



The volunteers more than earn their freebie items with the work and dedication they put into TUG and its various areas.

However the volunteer program was not intended for a broker/etc to get unlimited advertising and post dozens and dozens of ads.

We do have a few lifetime members who are brokers as well..and they do not abuse the system in this way.  (ie post unlimited free ads)

While there certainly isnt a numerical limit to the number of ads a volunteer can post....its also never been an issue.  If someone wants to post a large number of ads as a lifetime member...thats fine by me.

I would however happily trade unlimited ads for constant membership referrals any day of the week.

Both of the lifetime members who are in the timeshare industry that come to mind have referred countless people to TUG..and they are more than welcome to post any number of ads they choose as far as I am concerned.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 18, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> Shucks, it's not much money -- only $15 a year.  And just paying that is lots simpler & much less responsibility than signing up as a TUG volunteer to*,* er -- uh *. . .* you know*,* um *. . .* actually _do_ anything*.*
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



tis actually only $15 to join...and $10 per year to renew (or $25 for 3 years to renew).

and yes...I seriously doubt any of our volunteers chose to do so for the free memberships/ads.

They do it because they love tug, have used tug for many years both to get and give information...and want to be an even bigger part of this community.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 18, 2007)

icydog said:


> I don't mind volunteering, what jobs do you have?



none at the moment...however whenever the time comes when we need new ones...we look and ask for candidates from within TUG itself!


----------



## icydog (Sep 18, 2007)

I was only kidding about unlimited ads. I would like to volunteer if you need the help. I am not a timeshare broker.


----------



## icydog (Sep 18, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> none at the moment...however whenever the time comes when we need new ones...we look and ask for candidates from within TUG itself!


 
That's fine because I am within tug myself.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 18, 2007)

no worries =)


----------

